# Radsport um Göttingen und im Harz - Touren, Downhill, Dirt, Rennrad, etc...



## Schwabi (22. März 2006)

suche leute die sich in der gegend göttingen und auch im harz gut auskennen und eine menge trails kennen. fahre gerne touren.
aber wer lust rennradsport hat, kann sich bei mir genauso melden.

für dirt, dual/4x und downhill training bin ich übrigens auch zu gebrauchen!

also meldet euch bitte schnell.
muss endlich das pedal rum bringen...


----------



## mistermongo (23. März 2006)

meine oma wohnt im harz...nähe Herzberg das is da bei Osterode...auf jeden fall gibt es im harz n paar coole abfahrtn auch auf straße für dein rennrad die hanskühneburg runter! das is wenn du von sieber am lonauer wasserfall vorbei komst richitng lona da an der siete sind auch ne menge berge für dh zum trainieren und dann fährst du ruch lonau durch kirchtal hoch die ganze zeitdann kommst du automatisch auf den berg...da gibt es auch am schulenberg sonst nen racepark mit riesem dh, fr und idrt und biker x wird gebaut momentan! anaj viel spaß dann vllt sieht man sich ja ma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (24. März 2006)

im harz forum wirst du glaube ich mehr resonanz bekommen


----------



## Fanatic_Ice (16. Februar 2007)

Ich weiss der Thread ist schon etwas älter, aber wo treffen sich die Göttinger für Dirt und DH?


----------



## gazza-loddi (16. Februar 2007)

sach ma einer wie issn der biker-x in schulenberg/burg-wie auch immer-??


----------



## Fanatic_Ice (18. Februar 2007)

Gibt doch einfach mal *racepark schulenberg* in der Sufu ein!


----------

